# collection sort



## celloman (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

kann ich einen ArraList auch in umgekehrte Reihenfolge sortieren, also Z nach A

von A nach Z gehts.


----------



## _jsd_ (17. Dezember 2007)

Kurz und knapp? ja kannst Du, theoretisch brauchst du den Algo. den Du verwendest umdrehen, sprich im einfachsten falle die Vergleichsoperatoren wechseln...

hmf


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Mir faellt so nichts ein, googeln kannst du ja sciher selbst ^^. 
Aber deine jetzige Loesung steht doch sicher in einem Array (also von A-Z), lies es halt von hinten nach vorne aus dann hast es auch umgegkehrt


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

@_jsd
Ich hoffe mal das er Array.sort benutzt

@celloman
Hab doch ma geschaut, auf der Antwort von _jsd hin

http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.util/coll_SortArray.html
Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## zerix (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

in der Klasse Collections gibt es die Methode sort. Da kannst du eine Liste übergeben und einen Comparator. Mit dem Comparator kannst du festlegen wie die Liste sortiert werden soll.

MFG

zEriX


----------

